# sense 2.1 lockscreen?



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

if i wanted to take a sense 3.0 or 3.5 rom is there a way i could put the sense 2.1 pull down lockscreen onto it? i want to try to make an ice cream theme but i cannot find out how to get the lockscreen back.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

You could use GO Locker or something, but im not sure if that's compatible with htc sense.


----------

